# gum stuck in paw hair?



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My girl is long coat, has some seriously hairy paws. She stepped ona big wad of green gum, I cut most of it out, but a lot of the gum is really deep inbetween the toes and I cant cut there because its super close to the delicate skin. Is there a solution that will make it unstick from the hairs? or should I just wait til they grow out so I can cut it easier?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

You should be able to work it loose by massaging some peanut butter between the toes to soften the gum. It works for getting gum out of girl's hair very well. If your dog likes to eat peanut butter you may have a chore keeping the tongue out of the way!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

You thought about trying to use your own teeth to pull it out?
:wild:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Vegetable oil might work.


----------



## simplyfyhouse (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, there are many methods to remove gum from your dog hair. You can use a blow dryer, warm water, or an ice cube. With the help of these methods, you can get rid of gum from your dog hair.


----------



## simplyfyhouse (Dec 16, 2019)

You can follow this simple Instruction: https://www.simplyfyhouse.com/how-to-get-gum-out-of-dog-hair/


----------

